# The Jerk and the *******



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The art of suspension and the twitch slash of a ripbait combined with the hop pop fall of a jig is tearin it up!

****

A patern is worth 1000 hot spots... stay tuned as I / we dial it in and I will give a break down of the what, when, where, why and how.:shifty:

Bring the rain and the cold the bite just might get even better!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Interesting title....


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Interesting title....


My thoughts exactly

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

May have a trip to Blackwater soon----looking forward to the rest of the story------BT


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BASSTRACKER66 said:


> May have a trip to Blackwater soon----looking forward to the rest of the story------BT


This was out of Escambia but blackwater is just as good just depends on who you're talking to. I would give out more info if I was certain that my pattern is solid----- and based more on past experiences then just having good day or days on the water. One thing I know for sure is that on a river a spot can give you all the fish in the world and then the next day or hours later or b4 nada.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Man, I'll bet it only took you like 13 hours to catch that bag!

For real though, that's a sick haul! But what's up with the title bro? Haha.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice spot pattern on that red.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> Man, I'll bet it only took you like 13 hours to catch that bag!
> 
> For real though, what's up with the title bro? Haha.


In all honesty it took like 30min but it took all of 13 hours to find the right tide, current, wind and location. Once you find them its game on and there is a pattern we just need more time to figure out as to why they like certain conditions and then figure out where these conditions exist throughout the entirety of the day. "There is always a bite" fish dont disappear and when u find them you can usually get them to eat by putting a lure in front of their nose.

We threw back alot of fish and only kept whats going into a Gumbo. Your welcome to join us in the feast!

As for the title its a inside joke we had on the boat that day hahaha


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Nice Nice.......Got the boat ready and was thinking bout tomorrow night, but of course the weather is suppose to go to pot!!!


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

"jerk ******* twitch slash hop pop fall tearin it up"

I think we have a new rap hit in the makings. Got a ring to it.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice catch! You may not have the stripers figured out, but sure looks like you are on the way. I am not convinced that "there is always a bite" but I would love to be persuaded.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

MeltonW said:


> Nice catch! You may not have the stripers figured out, but sure looks like you are on the way. I am not convinced that "there is always a bite" but I would love to be persuaded.


Thats what keeps me fishing when Im not catching
Im trying to persuade myself that there is a reason as to why I keep casting lol


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Which one is the *******


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What? No Turtle?

Niiiiice bag of fish Josh


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Thought it was a movie with Steve Martin & Eddie Murphy.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jason said:


> Nice Nice Nice.......Got the boat ready and was thinking bout tomorrow night, but of course the weather is suppose to go to pot!!!


Bad weather is a good thing as lond as you can navigate and fish safely... do it!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> This was out of Escambia but blackwater is just as good just depends on who you're talking to. I would give out more info if I was certain that my pattern is solid----- and based more on past experiences then just having good day or days on the water. One thing I know for sure is that on a river a spot can give you all the fish in the world and then the next day or hours later or b4 nada.


What do you mean - "if I was certain that my pattern is solid----"?!?!?!? --- It looks pretty dam solid to me!!! Heck, that's a fine mess 'o fish. Good job... It seems like it was just 2-weeks ago that you were "crying" 'cause you couldn't get a Striper to hit...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Been using those baits and techniques for years. It's all about consistency. Consistently going, and consitently tossing and jerking. 

Nice bag.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Chris V said:


> What? No Turtle?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> He probably got one but he keeps his Turtle spots pretty close to his vest.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The turtles are part of the pattern if you see a turtle in ur in a good spot hahaha

And if a bald eagle takes flight from the west then look to the east see a turtle cast 10 degrees off the port side at 50 yards prepare to hook up


----------

